# First kill ... and instant karma



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I was plinking out of my terrace door today when I saw a cople of Great Ti ts (the birds!) land in a bush some 100 feet away. Before I could really consciously decide to I had drawn out, aimed at one of the bird and let loose.

I never thought I would hit one at that distance as I am a pretty mediocre shot, basically I just wanted to see how close I could get and put a good fright in them ... of course I saw the ammo make straight for the bird like it was laser guided, heard a loud "WHAP", a big round puffball cloud of feathers sprang up and the bird was gone.

I went outside and checked on him and sure enough he was lying right under the spot where I had hit him, obviously killed instantaneously. Dang. Never really meant to kill him. I am not going to cry into my pillow over it but I do feel a bit sorry. At least it was a solid body hit and most likely he didn't feel any pain, he looked pretty deformed and the skin was broken up and bleeding.

Weapon of choice was a HRAWK Dragon with my plinking setup, single strand TB Gold, 2cm wide, untapered. 16mm glass marbles, 3/4 butterfly.

Instant karma got me good too, when I went under the bush to check on the dead bird i stepped right into a giant pile of dog shit and had to spend ten minutes rinsing and brushing it off the soles of my boots <_<


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't shoot a bird you don't want to kill!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My wife did the same thing once.
We were out shooting on my backyard range and she wasn't doing so well. In a moment of frustration she saw a bird in the field at about 15 yards and took a lightning fast "don't think just do it" shot at it. At first she wasn't even sure she had hit it because it didn't even move but upon inspection she put one right through the middle of its head.
I tried to console her by telling her that she is a natural instinctive shooter but she still felt bad about it.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah, Darwin's law of evolution; survival of the fittest/smartest/most dang lucky, I guess rules again.

Wonderfully done Sir, now your efforts are uppn repeating, to ensure it was not a "fluke" of luck.

All the best, as I have had a few of those myself; bit more miss by mm.
But the latter is very rare now.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

18 grams of bird is hardly a feast what you having with it? a very small roast potato/slice of carrot and a pea with a drip of gravy? lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You can be pleased with the shot, but very sorry you took it in the first place ... lesson learned.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Ironically, I had a very similar experience while shooting off my balcony at roughly 50 feet last summer. A few chickadees were bouncing around in the cedar bush behind my box. I sent a marble with the "no thought shot" that MJ mentioned and it connected, removing the front half of it's head. Of course, I felt horrible and my 9 year old daughter almost cried. Lesson learned here as well. I think the 'irony' part really comes in with the shooter, it was a classic cup style shooter with a Mopper's Bad Company palmswell I was test shooting that I built for my neighbor.


----------

